# Coincidences, inconveniences, conspiracies



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

How many steel frame steel sided, with concrete floor buildings, equipped with deluge fire sprinkler systems containing non flammable items like potatoes onions or peppers, need to ignite and burn to the ground in a relatively short period of time, before you would consider fowl play? Is 13 enough or would it have to be 24?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I would say 2 or 3 would be plenty, what are you referring to ?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Fowl play? What... you have chickens that are playing with matches or what?


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fowl play? What... you have chickens that are playing with matches or what?


Beat me to it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Without valid links whatever you are referring to must be a conspiracy.
By valid links, I'm ruling out any of Alex Jones websites, and others of that ilk.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Alteredstate said:


> How many steel frame steel sided, with concrete floor buildings, equipped with deluge fire sprinkler systems containing non flammable items like potatoes onions or peppers, need to ignite and burn to the ground in a relatively short period of time, before you would consider fowl play? Is 13 enough or would it have to be 24?


24. Accidents happen.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A List Of 16 Major Fires That Have Occurred At Key Food Industry Facilities In The U.S. Since The Start Of 2022


Can anyone explain why absolutely massive fires just keep erupting again and again at critical facilities all over America? The tragic destruction by fire of the headquarters of Azure Standard in Oregon shocked millions of



theeconomiccollapseblog.com





Maybe unrelated... maybe not.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Alteredstate said:


> How many steel frame steel sided, with concrete floor buildings, equipped with deluge fire sprinkler systems containing non flammable items like potatoes onions or peppers, need to ignite and burn to the ground in a relatively short period of time, before you would consider fowl play? Is 13 enough or would it have to be 24?


Geographic location is another issue... How large of a pool spread over how large an area. There is a difference between conspiracy and conspiracy theory, conspiracies are real. What you're mentioning could be a violation of 18 USC 371 or, it could be an "Illuminati plot." When I was doing research on cases of corruption against judges and cops I found a case. The person bringing the suit had some great evidence and could have won the suit but, rather then refer to it all as a "possible criminal conspiracy" or even "a mob conspiracy" the guy makes an "Illuminati conspiracy" argument.

So it can be all of the above or neither or a mixed bag. I have to ask...
How many such plants are there? Do they use flammable or hazardous chemicals? Over how large of an area? How many are owned by the same companies? How many are having union issues or, other conflicts with employees?


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

EXCLUSIVE: Food shortages magnified by string of destroyed food processing facilities


Last Thursday, firefighters contended with a massive blaze at California's Taylor Farms plant. That same day, an airplane crashed into Idaho’s Gem State Processing facility.




westernstandardonline.com


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

At first this seems very disturbing, The 13 events are pretty well spread out across the country, If it was a conspiracy, it would have to be very well coordinated with a large network of players, OR government sponsored.

Historically, how does this year compare to past years ? 

Gee, if the Media would give this 10% of the effort they investigated Trump-Russia hoax with, maybe we would know more.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Why Do All These Food Facilities Keep Catching Fire?

They’re Not Predicting Food Shortages – They’re Planning Them: 20 Food Processing Plants Burned Down In Past 5 Months (Video)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Historically, how does this year compare to past years ?


Historically we've had more this month alone than in the past decade. And this month isn't over yet.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> 24. Accidents happen.


Of course they do. It's all coincidence. Just before these happen, and so far this year it's been 18 at my last count and 12 in April, Brandon and the world leaders were warning of things like major food shortages and global famines. They were just kidding of course.

All the talk about farms shutting down long term for the virus and farmers culling livestock because they couldn't feed them was all just bs. Sort of like the talk now about 32 million chickens because of bird flu. All this stuff is of little consequence and has nothing to do with any shortages. They were just trying to keep us safe.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

And if you have a few chickens and Victory Garden, your just like... meh.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

War on Food Goes Hot: FBI warns cyberattacks on farms -- One farm stands up


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I find everything to be a huge conspiracy against us and, if you disagree, YOU MUST BE IN ON IT!!! 😱


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I don't think so many assaults on our food supply (such as the unnecessary culling of animals and destroying of crops, fires in food processing plants, etc.) is just a coinkidink ... too targeted, too often. I could say the same for our $ supply (such as inflation caused by irresponsible spending, more regulations for crypto, CBDC plans, lockdowns for some but not others, etc.).


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

KellyDude said:


> I find everything to be a huge conspiracy against us and, if you disagree, YOU MUST BE IN ON IT!!! 😱


He has discovered the secret conspiracy to conceal the secret conspiracy, not part of the other guys' secret conspiracy, but protected by our secret conspiracy to protect our secret conspiracy, secret conspiracy...
🌌

All jokes aside it is plausible to attack the nations food supply via well planned arson as a type of economic terrorism.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So…what is the goal then of the G to have a lack of food resources? Do you not understand that food instability leads to riots and civil unrest? Why would the G want that?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…what is the goal then of the G to have a lack of food resources? Do you not understand that food instability leads to riots and civil unrest? Why would the G want that?


Martial law maybe? Suspension of the Constitution? The Great Reset?

Klaus Schwab told the world that the US will no longer be the worlds super power, a handful of countries will dominate.

Surely you can spare 1 minute and 34 seconds to see what's in store for our glorious future. Do you think that the WEF is kidding us?


----------



## GPShay (Jul 30, 2018)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…what is the goal then of the G to have a lack of food resources? Do you not understand that food instability leads to riots and civil unrest? Why would the G want that?


The G declares Marshall Law .. Then we have to do our Patriotic duty and surrender our weapons for the GOOD of ALL citizens ... HMMM .. sounds like "Take the shot and wear the Mask .. or you are NOT being Patriotic" .. Lets just see how many people with follow these rules .. It turned out A LOT ... !!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ErickthePutz said:


> Do you not understand that food instability leads to riots and civil unrest? Why would the G want that?


You're kidding right?
You're likely the most cynical guy on this forum, as evidenced by a lot of your posts.
You can't see why a government in power would want instability?
Instability leads to an outcry for peace.
An outcry for peace is ALWAYS responded to with more control.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…what is the goal then of the G to have a lack of food resources? Do you not understand that food instability leads to riots and civil unrest? Why would the G want that?


Same reason the gooberment wanted to let liberal socialists occupy major city centers and call it a summer of love but, call conservatives trying overturn the election "extremists." Same reason the gooberment in the 90s, got people hooked on welfare medical cards and made food stamps "universal." Same reason the goobers took God out of school and put Allah in schools.

Its basic Sun Tzu;
1. The direct tactic of war is necessary only on the battlefield, but only the indirect tactic can lead to a real and lasting victory...
2. Subvert anything of value in the enemy’s country. Implicate the emissaries of the major powers in criminal undertakings; undermine their position and destroy their reputations in other ways as well; and expose them to the public ridicule of their fellow citizens...
3. Do not shun the aid of even the lowest and most despicable people. Disrupt the work of their government with every means you can...
4. Spread disunity and dispute among the citizens of the enemy’s country. Turn the young against the old. Use every means to destroy their arms, their supplies, and discipline of the enemy’s forces...
5. Debase old traditions and accepted gods. Be generous with promises and rewards to purchase intelligence and accomplices. Send out your secret agents in all directions. Do not skimp with money or with promises, for they yield a high return...
6. Do not harm the enemy's population but engage his soldiers when possible; this allows you to claim to be fighting in service to his people and to make them your allies...

But I'm a tactical nutbag extremist, so maybe I low on tin foil... lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## UnknownSilence (8 mo ago)

13 is most likely arson.

Don't just track what happens, at the very least, one must always ask the old reporter's questions.

Who
What
When
Where
How
Why.

Why is always key.
If there's a food supply shortage, those with whatever's left can set the price as high as they like.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ErickthePutz said:


> So…what is the goal then of the G to have a lack of food resources? Do you not understand that food instability leads to riots and civil unrest? Why would the G want that?


Control. Through hand-outs that would look lke various social programs. "The G will take care of you."

As for civil unrest and riot - how do Communist government handle civil unrest and riots?
_Dis-arming the public, or limiting firearms,_ would be the first step.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firearms_regulation_in_Venezuela





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_control_in_China


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Now, it's baby formula!


----------

